# Battle Of Saragarhi, The Last Stand Of The 36th Sikh Regiment



## dssidhu (Nov 5, 2011)

Comic book on the Battle of Saragarhi is due to be released on Nov 30, 2011

Battle of Saragarhi, The Last Stand of The 36th Sikh Regiment
Script: Daljeet Singh Sidhu, Art: Amarjit Virdi

From the back cover:
September 12, 1897, 21 soldiers of the 36th Sikh Regiment, including their commander, Havildar Ishar Singh, faced impossible odds. Ten thousand Pathans and Afghan tribesmen advanced on their signaling post of Saragarhi, in the North-West frontier region of undivided British India. For the next seven hours, the Sikhs fought to the last man, protecting the Indian soil of the British Empire with unflinching courage and determination. Each was posthumously awarded the Indian Order of Merit, the highest gallantry award an Indian soldier could receive from the British crown. Never in the history, or since the battle of Saragarhi, has an entire contingent of troops received the highest gallantry honor for a single action. This is their story, based on actual dispatches sent during the battle and the days that followed it.

International buyers: http://www.sikhcomics.com
Indian buyers: http://www.sikhcomics.in

It will also be available at book stores in select cities. If you want to buy in bulk, please get in touch.

Become our fan on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/sikhcomics


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 9, 2011)

This week let us remember all those who perished in the World Wars,the largest volunteer army ever raised was in World War II ,over two million men joined up in India. I'm proud to say one of those was my Baba, a Lance Havildar in the Corps of Signals, engagement in North Africa with the Indian Infantry Divisions which were part of the British Eighth Army( Desert Army).
This is the quote by Prime Minister Winston S. Churchill -1943 after they defeated Rommel's  Panzer Divisions.
"_After the war, when a man is asked what he did, it will be sufficient to say, 'I marched and fought with the desert army' _


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 9, 2011)

Scarlet Pimpernel ji thanks for a nice post.

This song and scenery has stayed with me for most of my life,

Rafi - Ab Tumhare Hawale Watan Saathiyo - Haqeeqat [1964]      - YouTube

In 1962, there was massive loss of Sikh soldiers lives in Ladakh and Leh as India at best was flat footed, ill prepared and ill equipped for battles in those cold mountainous regions.  So in go the Sikhs.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 9, 2011)

To clarify the picture shows Jwaans (Privates) of the Infantry Division in North Africa ,I did not have an actual picture of my Baba or a soldier in the Corps, but I guess they looked pretty much the same.The North Africa Campaign was a 'clean war' compared to the battles in Europe so I guess he was lucky.


----------

